# whats the going rate for subcontractors hourly



## Hometown Lawn C (Mar 20, 2009)

iam bidding on a walmart and this will be my first time using subcontractors, 1 will be in a loader, one will be in a plow and one will be shoveling. Whats a fair hourly rate? please help


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

just a suggestion, maybe check some of the other walmart threads on here, if you are bidding through USM check out their threads too, lots of problems with them


----------



## Hometown Lawn C (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks for the tip, it is a usm prop, will not bid it


----------

